
Ask HN: What stretches can I do to prevent long term damage from sitting? - kilroy123
So just like many of you, I sit for very long periods of time and work. I&#x27;ve started to feel pain in my forearm and upper back.<p>What are some things I can do to help minimize damage?
======
andrei_says_
The best thing I've ever done is to not sit for as long as I used to. A
convertible standing Desk allows me to switch and I do, all the time.

Iirc I read research showing that no physical activity can compensate for
sitting. We need to sit less and move more often, something like every 20-30
min.

As for stretches I'd second physical therapy. For the pain I'd also recommend
Feldenkrais as well as Yoga.

~~~
chris_7
While that's a great idea, it assumes that people have control over their work
environment, which they typically don't. That's why I'm sitting at a flimsy
Ikea desk with about 20 square feet of space to myself.

~~~
andrei_says_
What a surgeon recommended to me was "a rigorous 10 minute walk every hour or
so"

------
seekingcharlie
I've been doing this and it's really helped with pain in my back/neck, while
improving my posture:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT_dFRnmdGs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT_dFRnmdGs)

------
jankins
I would recommend seeing a physical therapist to get started instead of trying
to put together s plan yourself, especially since you're already experiencing
pain.

Based on my experience I'd also recommend seeing one in a private practice,
not attached to a large hospital, but ymmv. Hospital centers I went to would
only treat one thing at a time for insurance reasons even though I had two
problems.

Anyway, I think good professional guidance will help you recover faster and
more completely because they'll be able to identify problems, design
solutions, and give you feedback & knowledge more effectively than if you DIY.

~~~
dvtv75
I agree. I've been a PT, I've done Yoga, stretching, all that usual stuff, and
the key to not exacerbating the existing problems is doing it right.

By sitting for hours at a time you're changing the muscle balance of your body
- some are turned on for longer, some are turned off entirely. You're
tightening muscles while others atrophy over time. You may eventually find
that there are muscles you're unable to consciously relax, and this could be a
source of pain.

Other issues brought on by this include skeletal alignment problems, such as
slumping forward or head rolled back, and not using joints correctly.

This takes knowledge to correct, and while it may seem quite simple even a
small change can have a large impact. Consider shoe inserts for an example of
this.

TL;DR is "See an appropriate qualified medical practitioner."

It's worth noting that you should find someone who does specialize in this
field. I had knee problems for a while, and my doctor diagnosed me with having
weak muscles in my knees. She gave me exercises that didn't help, and after a
few months of more pain, I approached a sports physio who took quick look and
gave me stretches to fix the muscle tension in my anterior thighs. Don't waste
your time with alternative medicine such as chiropractic. Yoga may have some
value, but more as a preventative than a complete cure, although nothing beats
standing up and going for a walk for a few minutes every 20 minutes, though.
When you've had a correct postural alignment pointed out to you, you'll
recognize the proper relaxed state.

------
JSeymourATL
Recently started doing the Jefferson Curl after hearing about it on Tim
Ferriss's podcast. Huge impact, my back began to improve right away >
[http://fourhourworkweek.com/2016/05/09/the-secrets-of-
gymnas...](http://fourhourworkweek.com/2016/05/09/the-secrets-of-gymnastic-
strength-training/)

~~~
acedinlowball
Why would you link to a page that contains a link to the podcast episode? It
would have been better to post a link to a page explaining the Jefferson Curl
because that's what most people who read your comment are interested in.

You know, just because you mention something in a comment doesn't mean you
have to post a link to it. I can only assume you receive a portion of the
revenue that podcast generates, is that true?

For example, if the phrase "Tim Ferriss's podcast" interested me at all, how
difficult do you think it would be for me, a regular reader of HN, do find
that information myself?

Sorry for the length of this comment, I just get confused by the hero worship
that I see around here.

------
jabv
I suspect each person truly needs different supports.

I have fallen in love with the material from Eric Goodman. His company is
called Foundation Training, and he has a lot of freebies on YouTube.

I would say, with no hyperbole, his simple exercises have changed the way I
walk, stand, and move in general, and they have been the antidote to my hours
at a desk.

Maybe it will be valuable for you!

------
0x54MUR41
Related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12652368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12652368)

------
Someone
Obviously: don't sit for very long periods of time.

Stand up and walk for a minute every fifteen to thirty minutes can help a lot,
and also is an opportunity to reflect on the work you just did. Not typing
isn't a synonym for not working.

------
tkxxx7
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12205854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12205854)

